# Five Ten Schuhe für AM/Enduro - welchen davon?



## kalkhoffpink (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Ich fahre im Moment noch mit ganz normalen, etwas festeren Turnschuhen von NIKE. Der Grip ist aber mit denen nicht berauschend.

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Allround-Schuh für AM/Enduro bin ich an den Five Ten hängen geblieben. Brauche keine Klickies und auch kein Monsterprofil. Hatte mir mal welche von Mavic besorgt, aber das ging gar nicht. Mit dem Profil kam ich mir vor wie mit Bergsteigerstiefeln auf dem Bike.

Also zurück zu den Five Ten. Das Profil dort finde ich in der Theorie ziemlich genial.

Der Impact ist ja der Klassiker, aber ich glaube die Sohle ist mir zu steif. Ich fahr ja kein Downhill.

Der Freerider wäre die Alternative mit flexiblerer Sohle.

Jetzt gibt es ja aber noch die Freeride Pro (Danny McAskill) und die Baron. Auf diversen Seiten lesen die sich recht ähnlich.

Der Freeride Pro ist der verstärkte Freeride mit Zehenschutz und steiferer Sohle.

Der Baron schlägt die robuste Brücke zwischen Freeride und Impact mit ebenfalls verstärker Zehenfront.

Weiß irgend jemand welche Sohle nun steifer ist? Die vom Freeride Pro oder die vom Baron?

Sonstige Hinweise für die Auswahl?    Dankeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DEMONizer (4. Mai 2012)

Eine steife Sohle ist m.W. nicht nur beim Downhill von Vorteil, sondern vermindert generell die Ermüdung beim Radfahren. Weichere Sohlen sind aber beim Laufen angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2012)

huch,
also für AM CC EN eingetlich alles ausser DH: SHIMANO Schuhe.

Wenns sein muss auch Flat, ich würde Clip bevorzugen.


----------



## machero (4. Mai 2012)

Ich find die steife Sohle vom >Impact< zum laufen und zum biken einfach am besten.

Gerade das laufen ist richtig bequem. Biken könnte ich auch mit dünneren Sohlen.
Der Schuh ist zwar nicht der Schönste aber funktioniert einfach und hält ne Menge aus. Klassiker halt


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre seit 2 Monaten AM mit dem Fiveten Maltese Falcon. Ist zwar eigentlich ein SPD-Schuh, aber er funzt wie der Impact sehr gut auf Flats. Der Falcron hat eine sehr steife Sohle, steifer als die vom Impact, genau das finde ich sehr angenehm. Den Impact bin ich zwei Jahre lang vorher gefahren, er war mir zu bullig von der Optik her.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Mai 2012)

Schau mal nach dem 5.10 Chase. Hat minimal mehr Profil und eine leicht festere Gummimischung als der Freerider, beide trag ich für den Einsatzbereich lieber als die buffalloImpacts.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Mai 2012)

Hey,

danke schon mal fÃ¼r den Input.

@ DEMONizer
Also ich hab mit den weichen NIKE-Turnschuhen bislang keinerlei Probleme.
Man hÃ¶rt halt Ã¶fter, dass ein wenig das Feedback vom Pedal fehlt bei der sehr steifen Sohle. Daher suche ich "mal wieder" den goldenen Kompromissâ¦

@teatimetom
Bei shimano und vielen anderen stÃ¶rt mich das "Rillenprofil". Ich bin der Meinung hier findet man weniger gÃ¼nstige Positionen auf dem Pedal.

@machero
Warum eine steife Sohle beim Laufen besser sein soll leuchtet mir noch nicht ein???

@ TigersClaw
Der Maltese Falkon ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Und was macht den zum Biken besser als einen der oben genannten? Der Impact scheidet fÃ¼r mich ja eh aus, weil er mir zu bullig ist.

@Moonboot42
Der Chase erinnert mich ein wenig an einen Zustiegschuh. Er hat auch ein minimal anderes Profil als die Schuhe fÃ¼rs Biken. Ich bin mir nur unsicher ob das abgerundete Profil fÃ¼r Plattformpedale besser geeignet ist als das flache bei den anderen.
Bist Du sicher dass die Mystique-Mischung fester ist als die Phantom oder S1?
Bedeutet das langlebiger? DafÃ¼r aber weniger griffig auf dem Pedal?



Leider bislang noch keine Meinungen zum Freerider Pro oder Baron als goldener Mittelweg???


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Mai 2012)

Hier eine mail-Antwort (war innerhalb eines Tages da...super) von Five Ten persönlich zu meiner Anfrage bezüglich des Unterschieds Freerider Pro und Baron:

The Freerider Pro is going to have a slightly stiffer  sole than the Baron. I really like the Baron for BMX rather than trail  riding because of the fact it is slightly more sensitive. In my opinion  the Freerider Pro is probably going to perform better for intense trail  riding. Another difference is the toe protection on the Freerider, the  TPU heel cup, and the gel insole on the Danny Mac model for extra  comfort and shock absorption. The Impact is a great shoe for downhill  and of course impact absorption, though it may be a little burly for  really technical trail riding. Hope this provided some help. Cheers!

Sieht so aus als würde ich mir den Freerider Pro Danny MacAskill mal bestellen. Der Baron hat eh ne grässliche Farbe...


----------



## machero (4. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @machero
> Warum eine steife Sohle beim Laufen besser sein soll leuchtet mir noch nicht ein???



Hab bei harten Sohlen n festeren Tritt ...kann besser abrollen 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich ziemlich gross bin (1,99m , 95kg)? 
In diesen >Impact< kann ich richtig gut laufen. 
Schuhe mit dünnen Sohlen (Skateschuhe oder 661) möchte ich daher nichtmehr haben.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als würde ich mir den Freerider Pro Danny MacAskill mal bestellen.



Yo, der Schuh is mir auch aufgefallen. Sieht echt gelungen aus in schwarz-blau.
Denk' mal die ersten werden ihn bestimmt bald haben und dann hoffentlich hier berichten


----------



## dadagog (5. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hier eine mail-Antwort (war innerhalb eines Tages da...super) von Five Ten persönlich zu meiner Anfrage bezüglich des Unterschieds Freerider Pro und Baron:
> 
> The Freerider Pro is going to have a slightly stiffer  sole than the Baron. I really like the Baron for BMX rather than trail  riding because of the fact it is slightly more sensitive. In my opinion  the Freerider Pro is probably going to perform better for intense trail  riding. Another difference is the toe protection on the Freerider, the  TPU heel cup, and the gel insole on the Danny Mac model for extra  comfort and shock absorption. The Impact is a great shoe for downhill  and of course impact absorption, though it may be a little burly for  really technical trail riding. Hope this provided some help. Cheers!
> 
> Sieht so aus als würde ich mir den Freerider Pro Danny MacAskill mal bestellen. Der Baron hat eh ne grässliche Farbe...



Danke für die Info! Jetzt muss ich mich nur zwischen dem Macaskill und dem Pro pumice/black entscheiden...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Mai 2012)

Na das ist ja wohl leicht. Ist der identische Schuh nur andere Farbe und ein weißer Schuh am Mountainbike geht irgendwie gar net...

Ich hab jetzt den MacAskill bestellt. Bin sehr gespannt....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadagog (5. Mai 2012)

White Tiger, Sam Hill, Minnaar, jetzt noch das Ding - hoffentlich gibt jemand Five Ten mal Bescheid, dass eine ihrer Standardfarben gar nicht geht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich finde weiß ist was für Tennisspieler und Golfer...
Mein Ultimate Hoody ist auch schwarz/türkis, das passt dann perfekt...


----------



## dadagog (6. Mai 2012)

Schöner Schuh, auf jeden Fall. Aber der ist blau und nicht türkis. Oder mein Monitor ist am Ende...


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Mai 2012)

hi

sorry aber ich will nix neues aufmachen.

wie sind den die Fiveten geschnitten muß ich ne nummer größer bestellen.

lg herb


----------



## ottovalvole (6. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab 42,5 in normalen Schuhen und die Impact in 43, mir scheint der Schuh normal auszufallen.

Bin übrigens sehr zufrieden und fahre kein DH, nur Trails

Grüße, TOM


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Mai 2012)

dadagog schrieb:


> Schöner Schuh, auf jeden Fall. Aber der ist blau und nicht türkis. Oder mein Monitor ist am Ende...



Diese Art blau/türkis ist immer schwer einzuordnen. Wie viel grün muss im blau drin sein damit es türkis wird...??...

Wikipedia:

*Türkis* bezeichnet einen nicht einheitlich definierten Farbton, der zwischen Grün und Blau liegend empfunden wird.


Is aber auch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache kein weiß oder das Signal-Rot vom Five Ten "Baron"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (6. Mai 2012)

@ Unterschiede beim Gehen:
bei steinigem Untergrund (alpines Gelände) ist mir die steifere Sohle vom Impact lieber als die vom Freerider (White Tiger), da drücken die Steine zu leicht durch.
Ermüdung ist bei der steiferen Sohle auch besser.
Direkter, nicht so stelzig (dünner) ist allerdings der Freerider.

Und weiß bei einem MTB-Schuh bleibt nicht lange weiß ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

@ThirdEye

Ich bin ja echt gespannt auf die MacAskill und werde berichten ob sich da was durchdrückt. Will damit ja eigentlich auch nicht stundenlang über Geröllfelder und durch Steinwüsten wandern...


----------



## HerrRossi (7. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen,

kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wie sich die FiveTen Sohlen auf matschigem/rutschigem Untergrund laufen (v.a. bei Gefälle)? Ich bin da ziemlich skeptisch, da ja kaum Profil vorhanden.

Danke


----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

HerrRossi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wie sich die FiveTen Sohlen auf matschigem/rutschigem Untergrund laufen (v.a. bei Gefälle)? Ich bin da ziemlich skeptisch, da ja kaum Profil vorhanden.
> 
> Danke


 
War gerade gestern wieder bergauf schiebend unterwegs und teilweise war der Boden sehr durchnässt.
(Kann also nur für Steigungen sprechen, Gefälle fährt man runter  ) 

Kann nur für die Minaar sprechen, aber so schlecht läuft es sich auf FiveTen nicht. Man darf natürlich keine Wanderschuhe erwarten, aber durch das hohe Gewicht habe ich immer guten Halt, wobei man natürlich auch schauen sollte, wo genau man drauftritt.


Habe mir am Wochenende nun auch die Freerider PRO in blau/schwarz (nicht die D. Macaskill) bestellt und bin mal gespannt, zumal die Sohle für Flats noch besser geeignet ist als die Minaar.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Habe mir am Wochenende nun auch die Freerider PRO in blau/schwarz (nicht die D. Macaskill) bestellt und bin mal gespannt, zumal die Sohle für Flats noch besser geeignet ist als die Minaar.



Was für Pro-Modelle außer dem MacAskill und dem Pumice/Black gibt es denn in blau/schwarz noch? Die "Zebra"?...das wären aber meines Erachtens normale Freerider...!?


----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Was für Pro-Modelle außer dem MacAskill und dem Pumice/Black gibt es denn in blau/schwarz noch? Die "Zebra"?...das wären aber meines Erachtens normale Freerider...!?



Sorry, ich meine natürlich den pumice/black, hätte ich dazu schreiben können.


Mein lokaler Bikehändler (in Freiburg) meinte am Samstag übrigens, dass es ihn noch gar nicht gibt und er erst ab Herbst lieferbar sei. Nach meinem Hinweis, dass er im Internet bestellbar sei meinte er etwas genervt das im Internet viel angezeigt werden kann, die aber sicher "Rot" (noch nicht lieferbar) seien - wie dem auch sei, mein Paar von Hibike ist seit heute unterwegs


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

Die Pumic sind aber nicht wirklich schwarz/blau sondern eher schwarz/weiß mit bissi blau....

Ich hatte meine Versandbestätigung für die MacAskill am Samstag schon in der mail...


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Mai 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meine natürlich den pumice/black, hätte ich dazu schreiben können.
> Mein lokaler Bikehändler (in Freiburg) meinte am Samstag übrigens, dass es ihn noch gar nicht gibt und er erst ab Herbst lieferbar sei....


Das stimmt so nicht ganz:
Den Freerider Pro Pumice/black (2012) habe ich schon vor ein paar Wochen ganz konventionell  im Geschäft an der Talstation vom Bikepark Albstadt gekauft, da kann man ihn anprobieren und kostet ähnlich viel wie bei Hibike.


----------



## DerMuckel (7. Mai 2012)

edit... 

Die Freeride Pro in p/b hab ich auch  Mir gefallen die super. Und die Sohle ist mir steif genug, auch im Vergleich zu meinen Klick-Schuhen, die zugegebener Maßen keine Carbonsohlen-Race-MTB-Foltergeräte sind.


----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die Pumic sind aber nicht wirklich schwarz/blau sondern eher schwarz/weiß mit bissi blau....
> 
> Ich hatte meine Versandbestätigung für die MacAskill am Samstag schon in der mail...


 
Die MacAskill hätten mir auch gefallen, letzlich wollte ich die Schuhe aber etwas mehr an meinen neuen Helm und das Jersey anpassen, da kamen die Pumice/Black (mit White) ganz recht 

http://www.kaliprotectives.com/wp-c...roducts/durgana/_petrol/blue/default/left.jpg

http://oneal.com/store/product_images/p/441/0020-4_front__45605_zoom__24933_zoom.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz:
> Den Freerider Pro Pumice/black (2012) habe ich schon vor ein paar Wochen ganz konventionell  im Geschäft an der Talstation vom Bikepark Albstadt gekauft, da kann man ihn anprobieren und kostet ähnlich viel wie bei Hibike.


 
Das dachte ich mir auch - wie gesagt habe ich nur die Behauptung des Händlers wiedergegeben - und habe sie mir anschliessend eben online bestellt.


----------



## Master80 (7. Mai 2012)

Wie fallen die Freerider Pro in der Größe den aus?

Fahre zur zeit die Karver in größe 45 die mir aber klein wenig zu groß und klobig sind.


----------



## DerMuckel (7. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Wie fallen die Freerider Pro in der Größe den aus?
> 
> Fahre zur zeit die Karver in größe 45 die mir aber klöein etwas zu groß und klobig sind.


 
Also ich habe bei meinen Straßenschuhen 44 (bei Adidas-Schuhen 45) und die Freeride Pro in 44.5. Passen perfekt...


----------



## DerMuckel (7. Mai 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch - wie gesagt habe ich nur die Behauptung des Händlers wiedergegeben - und habe sie mir anschliessend eben online bestellt.


 
Das war aber nicht der Händler am Schwabentor, oder? Bei denen hab ich die nämlich stehen sehen  (und an den musste ich bei dem "genervt reagiert" direkt denken ).


----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht der Händler am Schwabentor, oder? Bei denen hab ich die nämlich stehen sehen  (und an den musste ich bei dem "genervt reagiert" direkt denken ).


 
Doch, bei dem Händler mit dem radikalen Namen 

Am Samstag hatten sie die nicht und laut Aussage der "einschlägig bekannten" Person kämen sie auch erst im Herbst.


Zur Klarstellung: ich will nicht gegen den Laden lästern, habe auch schon einige Sachen dort gekauft und werde es sicher wieder tun, es gibt ja nicht nur diese eine Person dort.


----------



## Master80 (7. Mai 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei meinen Straßenschuhen 44 (bei Adidas-Schuhen 45) und die Freeride Pro in 44.5. Passen perfekt...



Das ist ein anhaltspunkt! Trage bei normalen Strassenschuhen größe 45 Nike, Puma.


----------



## DerMuckel (7. Mai 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Doch, bei dem Händler mit dem radikalen Namen
> 
> Am Samstag hatten sie die nicht und laut Aussage der "einschlägig bekannten" Person kämen sie auch erst im Herbst.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt schon, ich hab auch nichts gegen den Laden; der Rest der Mitarbeiter ist ja echt nett. Aber lustig dass meine Vermutung gestimmt hat.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Die MacAskill hätten mir auch gefallen, letzlich wollte ich die Schuhe aber etwas mehr an meinen neuen Helm und das Jersey anpassen, da kamen die Pumice/Black (mit White) ganz recht
> 
> http://www.kaliprotectives.com/wp-c...roducts/durgana/_petrol/blue/default/left.jpg
> 
> http://oneal.com/store/product_images/p/441/0020-4_front__45605_zoom__24933_zoom.jpg





Das passt ja perfekt........coole DH-Kombi..!!!


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt schon das Vierte Paar Fiveten Schuhe.
Der Impakt hält 3x länger als der Freeride, wenn Freeride dann den Knöchelhohen Lion King, der Halbschuh Freeride hält mit der Zeit seine Form nicht beim treten, er ist nicht kaputt aber er wird so weich das der Fuß immer weiter nach außen drückt beim treten, das fühlt sich dann an als wenn man in Flipp Flopp fährt.
Beim Impact ist das nicht. Der Impakt Knöchelhoch ist der Beste Winterschuh.
Und ob DH oder All Mountain spielt keine Rolle für mich überall wo ich Flattpedal fahre ist der der Impact die Beste wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

Du meinst den LINE KING...!

Ja, schaut auch ganz interessant aus, könnte aber im Sommer etwas warm werden. Ich bilde mir ein der Danny Mac hat da mehr Luftlöcher zu bieten.

Der Impact wird vielerorts als zu steif und klobig beschrieben. Toller Grip zwar und vermutlich für DH eine Waffe, aber etwas zäh und mit wenig Feedback vom Pedal. So zumindest die Meinungen.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf den Freeride Pro. Kann ihn ja immer noch umtauschen.

Der Five Ten CHASE wird ja auch immer wieder als gute Alternative mit mehr Profil genannt.

Hier der Originalton von Five Ten zu meiner Anfrage:

The Chase would also be an applicable option for mountain biking though  it is more geared towards parkour. It has a nice stiff sole and a  durable upper, and I know a few people really like mountain biking in  them. Also they are very breathable. So that might also be a good option  for you.


----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das passt ja perfekt........coole DH-Kombi..!!!



Danke, aber sag das mal meiner Frau, die sich wundert wieso ich neue Schuhe und einen neuen Helm brauche!


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2012)

HerrRossi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wie sich die FiveTen Sohlen auf matschigem/rutschigem Untergrund laufen (v.a. bei Gefälle)? Ich bin da ziemlich skeptisch, da ja kaum Profil vorhanden.
> 
> Danke



Ganz ehrlich: Besch...en. Dafür sind sie allerdings auch nicht gemacht - es fehlt einfach das Profil.


----------



## Master80 (8. Mai 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> edit...
> 
> Die Freeride Pro in p/b hab ich auch  Mir gefallen die super. Und die Sohle ist mir steif genug, auch im Vergleich zu meinen Klick-Schuhen, die zugegebener Maßen keine Carbonsohlen-Race-MTB-Foltergeräte sind.




Was mich noch vom Kauf abhält ist das Weiss bei den schuhen.

Verdreckt das nicht schnell!?

Kannst ja ein bisschen berichten wie sie sich machen im dreck


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Was mich noch vom Kauf abhält ist das Weiss bei den schuhen.
> 
> Verdreckt das nicht schnell!?
> 
> Kannst ja ein bisschen berichten wie sie sich machen im dreck




Einfach die Danny MAcAskill nehmen, das gibts kein weiß....


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Mai 2012)

Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung Impact oder Freeride und konnte im Laden beide anprobieren.
Trage normal 44 bis 45 und 44,5 hat bei beiden Schuhen perfekt gepasst.

Der Freeride ist meiner Meinung nach schöner, da weniger klobig als der Impact.
Am Fuß war die Entscheidung dann aber sehr leicht - pro Impact.
Der sitzt einfach nur klasse, gehen und fahren (bin mit beiden Schuhen ne Slalom Runde durch den Laden gefahren^^) fühlte sich super an. Beim Freeride bin ich beim Gehen minimal an der Ferse raus bzw. hochgerutscht. Das Gehen - eigentlich ja eher nebensächlich - war aufgrund der Form viel "platter".
Außerdem wirkt der Impact etwas unkaputtbarer und stabiler als der flache Freeride.

Da ich den Schuh als Tourenschuh nutzen will, habe ich mich trotz der Optik dann klar für den Impact entschieden. Ich denke für den Bike Park oder Downhills taugt der Freeride genauso, für längere Touren scheint mir aber der Impact im Vorteil zu sein.

VG Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (8. Mai 2012)

Hab den Freeride Pro Danny jetzt in 45 bestellt. Mal schauen wie er sich macht im gegensatz zu dem Karver.


----------



## Deleted 140574 (8. Mai 2012)

Heute kam mein Baron. Größe 43. Hab normal immer so 42,5 oder 43. Größer dürften sie nicht sein, aber da ich eh noch ne Einlage mit "Dämpfung" drin hab, passen sie gut. Farblich... wer rot mag....geil! Geh jetz erstmal ne Runde drehen mit denen. Auf Holzboden klebt die Sohle schonmal wie sauXD


----------



## GoogleBot (8. Mai 2012)

PeterGriffin schrieb:


> Auf Holzboden klebt die Sohle schonmal wie sauXD



Vielleicht klebt ja schon n`Kaugummi drunter ?


----------



## Deleted 140574 (8. Mai 2012)

GoogleBot schrieb:


> Vielleicht klebt ja schon n`Kaugummi drunter ?



Nein! Geiler Grip! Wen es interessiert in Kombi mit Spank Spike. Quietschen nur beim Treten. Denk das wird sich noch legen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Mai 2012)

Gerade sind die Danny bei mir eingetroffen. Erster Eindruck: akzeptabel.
Passt recht gut in 46. Habe bei Sportschuhen immer 46. Allerdings sind die Danny etwas kürzer. Hatte kurz überlegt ob 46,5 richtig gewesen wäre, aber ich denke die weiten sich noch nen Tacken. Der Sitz ist auch bei meinem schmalen Fuß gut, hinten rutsche ich beim Gehen nicht raus. Ordentlich verarbeitet, Nähte gefallen....
Die Sohle scheint genau richtig, dünner dürfte sie meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. Wird sich aber erst bei der nächsten Tour erweisen.

Quietschen beim Gehen übrigens überhaupt nicht. Weder auf Fliesen noch auf PVC - Laminat kann ich nicht probieren, ist aber auch wurscht...auf Waldboden ist es eh egal.

Endlich auch mal nicht "Made in China" sondern "Made in Korea"...

Die Sohle hat ne leichte Gel-Auflage für zusätzliche Dämpfung...wird sich vermutlich etwas nachteilig auf die Atmungsaktivität auswirken - auch das wird sich erweisen...werde sie auf jeden Fall mal behalten und testen...


----------



## machero (9. Mai 2012)

Sieht irgendwie n bischen labbrig aus!?

Ich glaub ich bleib auch beim >Impact< .
Der ist zwar hässlich, aber funktioniert einfach top. Das ist die Hauptsache.

Vielleicht teste ich als Sommerschuh noch die "Sombrio" an (als Knöchelversion).
Die Sohle soll ja auch etwas härter sein, und kommt schön schlicht in kplt. schwarz.



OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Der Freeride ist meiner Meinung nach schöner, da weniger klobig als der Impact.
> Am Fuß war die Entscheidung dann aber sehr leicht - pro Impact.
> Der sitzt einfach nur klasse, gehen und fahren (bin mit beiden Schuhen ne Slalom Runde durch den Laden gefahren^^) fühlte sich super an. Beim Freeride bin ich beim Gehen minimal an der Ferse raus bzw. hochgerutscht. Das Gehen - eigentlich ja eher nebensächlich - war aufgrund der Form viel "platter".
> Außerdem wirkt der Impact etwas unkaputtbarer und stabiler als der flache Freeride.
> ...


----------



## dadagog (9. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gerade sind die Danny bei mir eingetroffen. Erster Eindruck: akzeptabel.
> Passt recht gut in 46. Habe bei Sportschuhen immer 46. Allerdings sind die Danny etwas kürzer. Hatte kurz überlegt ob 46,5 richtig gewesen wäre, aber ich denke die weiten sich noch nen Tacken. Der Sitz ist auch bei meinem schmalen Fuß gut, hinten rutsche ich beim Gehen nicht raus. Ordentlich verarbeitet, Nähte gefallen....
> Die Sohle scheint genau richtig, dünner dürfte sie meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. Wird sich aber erst bei der nächsten Tour erweisen.
> 
> ...




Und, blau oder türkis?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Mai 2012)

dadagog schrieb:


> Und, blau oder türkis?



Genau passend zum Ultimate Hoody....würde sagen "blaukis"...oder doch "türlau"...??...

Auf jeden Fall wie erwartet. Ob das Ding nun 120,- Mücken wert ist wird sich zeigen wenn Petrus mal die Schleusen für ein paar Stunden zu macht...

In der neuen WOMB haben sich die "Baron" übrigens ganz wacker im Test geschlagen.


----------



## Master80 (10. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gerade sind die Danny bei mir eingetroffen. Erster Eindruck: akzeptabel.
> Passt recht gut in 46. Habe bei Sportschuhen immer 46. Allerdings sind die Danny etwas kürzer. Hatte kurz überlegt ob 46,5 richtig gewesen wäre, aber ich denke die weiten sich noch nen Tacken. Der Sitz ist auch bei meinem schmalen Fuß gut, hinten rutsche ich beim Gehen nicht raus. Ordentlich verarbeitet, Nähte gefallen....
> Die Sohle scheint genau richtig, dünner dürfte sie meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. Wird sich aber erst bei der nächsten Tour erweisen.
> 
> ...




Die Schuhe sehen richtig gut aus warte noch auf meine.

Farbe ist cyan blau,aber "blaukis oder türlau" tut's auch


----------



## driver.87 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

da der TE wohl zufriedenstellend informiert wurde, bräuchte ich auch mal einen Schuh-Tipp.

Und zwar fahre ich seit ein paar Wochen Flatpedals auf Probe, ist also gut möglich, dass ich doch wieder auf Klicks umsteige. Will mir daher keine so teuren Schuhe wie die five ten kaufen, auch wenn deren Qualitäten unbestritten sind. 

Ich suche also gute und günstige! Schuhe für Flatpedals. Hab es bisher mit den Sambas von Adidias und normalen Wander-Halbschuhen versucht. War eher mäßig 

Würde mal soweit gehen, dass Farbe, Optik und Marke völlig egal sind, die Funktion sollte halt stimmen. Wenn ich bei Flatpedals bleibe, kann ich immer noch was besseres kaufen.

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (12. Mai 2012)

@driver.87
Habe mir aus genau den Gründen den Five Ten Maltese Falcon gekauft. Der ist wohl für Platform als auch für SPD geeignet. Habe beides schon probiert, und es funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Auf den Platform-Pedalen kleben die Teile ziemlich stark, und SPD-Klicken funktioniert auch Prima. Wenn mir das mit Platform nicht taugt, sind das absofort meine neuen Klickschuhe, da diese nochmals bequemer sind als meine Shimano-Schlappen.


----------



## driver.87 (12. Mai 2012)

Ja an sich ein sinniger Vorschlag!

Allerdings hab ich mir erst vor einem halben Jahr neue Klick-Schuhe gekauft. Und zwei Mal im Jahr über 100 für MTB-Schuhe ausgeben ist mir zu viel. 

Mhm bei fast allem gibt es irgendwelche guten und günstigeren Alternativen, mir scheint bei Schuhen für Flatpedals sieht das anders aus. 

Naja vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwo Gebrauchte.

vg


----------



## vitaminc (13. Mai 2012)

@drivers.87
Wenn Du nicht viel Geld ausgeben willst: Vielleicht hast Du irgendwo Sneakers rumliegen mit gummierter Sohle. Ansonsten: Deichmann. Dort für 20-30 EUR einfach ein paar Sneakers kaufen, die Du auch im Alltag anziehen könntest, wichtig ist eben nur darauf zu achten wie die Sohle ist. 
Ebenso wichtig sind auch die Pedale. Da gibts schon gravierende Unterschiede. Meine neuen Superstar Tech Flats sind erheblich besser meine alten Truvativ Holzfeller, leider merkt man das auch beim Abrutschen ziemlich schnell  
Die Techflats haben bei mir schon 2 nette Löcher in den Waden hinterlassen.


----------



## bergzwerk (13. Mai 2012)

Fahr die Baron´s seit 1 Jahr. Die haften top auf meinen NC17 Flatt´s.  Auch vom Komfort her sind se top die Schuhe.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein erster kurzer Erfahrungsbericht nach der ersten Tour ohne größere Matschlöcher von den neuen MacAskill.

1.) Ziemlich viel Platz und etwas rutschig im Zehenbereich
2.) Zunge noch etwas steif, drückt gegen das Fußgelenk
3.) Grip OK
4.) Nach ca. 15km einschlafen der rechten mittleren Zehe, nach ca 20km schläft auch die linke
5.) Nach ca. 25km fangen die Fußballen an zu brennen

Mit meinen Standard Turnschuhen als auch mit den MotoBike-Schuhen hatte ich NULL Probleme, außer dem nicht optimalen Grip. Bei den MacAskill scheint die gut gemeinte Gel-Sohle etwas rauh und Fuß-unfreundlich zu sein.

FAZIT nach der ersten längeren Tour: Noch nicht empfehlenswert.
Bin gespannt auf die nächste Runde....


----------



## vitaminc (20. Mai 2012)

@kalkhoffpink
Ich mache gerade ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Five Ten Maltese Falcon. 

Zwischenbericht nach 2 x Touren mit SPD:
- weiches und gutes Material, fühlt sich Hochwertig an
- Zunge drückt leicht ans Gelenk
- rechter Fuß schläft nach 2 Stunden Fahrt häufiger ein
- SPD-Funktion nicht so exakt/flexibel verstellbar wie bei Shimano
- eingeklickt zieht es beim Ziehen die gesamte Sohle mit hoch, es fehlt an Steifigkeit
- sehr angenehm zu Laufen, trotz Cleats
- sehr warm, evtl. wintertauglicher als mein Shimano-Schuh
- Optik aufjedenfall 1A, keineswegs Skater-Style oder zu Jugendlich

Jetzt werde ich den Schuh für die Platformpedale testen, für das ich den Schuh eigentlich auch gekauft hatte. Ich wollte es mir nur offen halten, dass wenn Platform mir nicht taugen will, ich den Schuh für Klickies verwenden kann.

Wichtig ist wohl, die Schuhe nicht zu sehr zuzuschnüren, sondern etwas Platz zu lassen, sonst pennen bei mir die Füße regelmässig ein. Dabei habe ich auch beim richtig zuschnüren noch etwas Platz in den Schuhen. Mal sehen..


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem zu festen Zuschnüren hatte ich auch festgestellt. Mir sind die Füsse auch eingeschlafen. Grip ist aber auch auf Plattform-Pedalen super.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Mai 2012)

Tragt die Schuhe doch erstmal ein.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2012)

Meine sind längst eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Mai 2012)

Wer über den 5.10-Rand schauen will, der wird hier fündig.

Mein Fazit aus dem Testen diverser Schuhe, auch aller relevanten 5.10:




Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Bin inzwischen bei den Sombrio Float Low Top gelandet, schwarz aus Stoff. Hatte mir auch die SH-M bestellt.
> 
> Bei den Float Low Top bin ich nun nach dem Testen - also Fahren - aller relevanten Sombrio-, Shimano- und 5.10-Varianten geblieben:
> 
> ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Mai 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wer über den 5.10-Rand schauen will, der wird hier fündig.
> 
> Mein Fazit aus dem Testen diverser Schuhe, auch aller relevanten 5.10:



Also bleiben für reine Flat-Pedale ohne "Wanderschuhprofil" nach wie vor nur Five Ten, Sombrio und Teva übrig?
Schon bissi mager für die ganzen Biker-Horden....


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Mai 2012)

Nee, gibt ja noch die Shimano in Skischuhoptik, diverse O'Neal, 661, Vans ... aber bisher hatten nur die 5.10 Impact / Carver / Sam Hill ne gute harte Sohle, mit der man auch laufen kann und die super klebt. Das können jetzt auch die 2012er 5.10 Baron und 5.10 Danny MacAskill und die Sombrio. Shimano ist OK, aber die Sohle klebt nicht so gut und das Ding ist halt schick wie ein Skiskaterschuh, muss man mögen. Alles andere sind mehr oder weniger Skaterschuhe mit dünner Sohle ...


----------



## hofschalk (21. Mai 2012)

Kann jemand Schuhe für Mutantenfüße empfehlen (48/49)

Zum DH habe ich die Low Impact in 48, aber da ich da schon sehr knapp an den Zehen bin, drücken sie auf längeren Touren. Leider fallen die Freerider eher noch kleiner aus


----------



## HerrRossi (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von den Freerider (Pro) Besitzern sagen, ob sich die Schuhe auch abseits des Bikens für den normalen Alltags Gebrauch eignen?

Oder nervt die Sohle auf Dauer?


----------



## DerMuckel (22. Mai 2012)

HerrRossi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand von den Freerider (Pro) Besitzern sagen, ob sich die Schuhe auch abseits des Bikens für den normalen Alltags Gebrauch eignen?
> 
> Oder nervt die Sohle auf Dauer?


 Also ich finde die Schuhe saubequem; sowohl im Alltag (für Wanderungen würde ich sie nicht tragen, da habe ich besseres) als auch bei Fahrradtouren (~50 km... für längeres habe ich sie noch nicht getragen).
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerrRossi (24. Mai 2012)

ok, habe mittlerweile die Freeride Pro anprobiert.
Bei mir haben die beiden seitlichen "Laschen" oben im Fersenbereich doch arg am Knöchel gedrückt. Werden die noch weicher vom Eintragen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Mai 2012)

Kuzes MacAskill Feedback nach 2 Tagen Winterberg:

1.) Grip geht voll in Ordnung auch auf den besch.... Blackspire Pedalen.
2.) Relativ locker geschnürt schläft auch nix mehr ein, halten trotzdem und fühlen sich insgesamt nicht locker an.
3.) Originalsohle gegen gebrauchte Standard Turnschuh-Sohle getauscht. Jetzt brennen auch die Ballen nicht mehr.
4.) Kein Verschleiß sichtbar.

Bei mir ist der Knöchel weit weg von den Laschen. Trage sogar Fußball-Schienbeinschoner mit "Miniprotektoren" am Knöchel - passt perfekt!

Bin auch damit dort "rumgewandert" um Fotos zu machen. Taugen also zumindest auch für kürzere Geh-Stücke. Ebenso für Schiebepassagen an Steilhängen. Weiter als 500m bin ich damit aber noch nicht gegangen.

Fazit inzwischen: Bis auf die Sohle durchaus empfehlenswert.
Werde die Sohle jetzt mal in normalen Schuhen einlaufen und dann noch mal testen.


----------



## spacehamster (25. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr schon seit zwei Jahren den Impact. Grösse hab ich gleich gekauft wie bei allen anderen Schuhen, hat prima gepasst. Der Schuh ist bequem und hält trotzdem bombig. Fahr damit alles von Touren bis Freeride. Ich will nix anderes mehr.


----------



## driver.87 (25. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem O Neal Rampage?

Ist scheinbar der einzige Schuh fÃ¼r unter 50â¬, der was zu taugen scheint.

PS: Teurere Schuhe gehen spÃ¤ter immer noch ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Mai 2012)

Gestern bei der kurzen Tour zum See (10km) wieder eingeschlafener Zeh rechts mit den MacAskill???


----------



## Master80 (27. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gestern bei der kurzen Tour zum See (10km) wieder eingeschlafener Zeh rechts mit den MacAskill???




Wie kommts?

Gestern knappe 20km ohne probleme mit den MacAskill's.


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Mai 2012)

hab die freerider dirt (mit der alten sohlentechnik) seit 3 jahren(hab grade nachgeschaut, wann gekauft). gestern in ottweiler hatt sich dann endlich?!? mal die sohle vom rechten schuh aufgelöst. bester flatpadschuh, den ich bisher gefahren bin. und 3 jahre für einen hunni, kann ich nicht meckern. klebt "wie die sau" auf dem pedal. nehme die für park(max 2x im jahr) und touren min 2-3x die woche. winters wie sommers. nie kalte oder heisse füsse. wollt im herbst eh neue koofen. habs halt jetzt dann vorgezogen und mir dann auf dem messe-stand gestern bei der flowtrail eröffnung grad den neuen freerider bestellt... denke, der ist genauso gut wie der alte mit dann verbesserten stealth sohle. der verschleiss der sohle durch die pins war mmn minimal und absolut im grünen bereich gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Wie kommts?
> 
> Gestern knappe 20km ohne probleme mit den MacAskill's.



Ich glaube mit entsprechenden Pausen und mal sitzen, mal stehen, mal springen etc. ist die Belastung anders, bzw. Entlasung da.

Wenn man aber >10km einfach nur fährt und strampelt scheint der Schuh nicht optimal zu sein. 
Bin am überlegen ob ich für die Tour morgen in Altenberg >40km lieber wieder die Standard Turnschuhe anziehe...


----------



## Masberg (29. Mai 2012)

Ich ergänze mal meine maltese Erfahrungen nach einem halben Jahr mit SPD Einsatz




vitaminc schrieb:


> @kalkhoffpink
> Ich mache gerade ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Five Ten Maltese Falcon.
> 
> Zwischenbericht nach 2 x Touren mit SPD:
> ...


----------



## dadagog (1. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit entsprechenden Pausen und mal sitzen, mal stehen, mal springen etc. ist die Belastung anders, bzw. Entlasung da.
> 
> Wenn man aber >10km einfach nur fährt und strampelt scheint der Schuh nicht optimal zu sein.
> Bin am überlegen ob ich für die Tour morgen in Altenberg >40km lieber wieder die Standard Turnschuhe anziehe...




Versuch mal eine andere Einlegesohle, die Macaskill-Einleger sind gelverstärkt. Seit ich die gegen normale aus Joggingschuhen getauscht habe geht's besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. Juni 2012)

dadagog schrieb:


> Versuch mal eine andere Einlegesohle, die Macaskill-Einleger sind gelverstärkt. Seit ich die gegen normale aus Joggingschuhen getauscht habe geht's besser.



Danke für den Tipp, ich hatte das ja auch schon mal probiert und gepostet:

3.) Originalsohle gegen gebrauchte Standard Turnschuh-Sohle getauscht. Jetzt brennen auch die Ballen nicht mehr.

Aber die zusätzliche Dämpfung find ich schon Ok. Ich glaube es macht echt die rauhe Oberfläche. Evtl. eine zweite superdünne Auflage auf die Originale Gel-Sohle obendrauf...


----------



## dadagog (1. Juni 2012)

Ok, hatte ich nicht mehr präsent. Denke dass die Gelsohle dem Fuß weniger/schwammerigen Widerstand liefert und es daher kommt.


----------



## Boshard (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte die Oneal Rampage war mit dehen sehr gut zfrieden
zur zeit hab ich die Five Ten Impact Sam Hill  

beide Schuhe haben einen guten gripp auf den Pedalen.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Juni 2012)

Nochmal ein paar Erfahrungen zum Five Ten Maltese Falcon, diesmal ohne Cleats, quasi mit Platform-Pedalen gefahren (Superstar Tech).

Bin über 160km und 4000hm an den 3 Tagen damit gefahren. Temperaturen meist zwischen 20-30 Grad.

- 10-20% weniger Leistung gegenüber Klick beim Uphill 
- kein Drücken, keine einschläfernden Füsse mehr (warscheinlich jetzt eingefahren)
- die Wärme in dem Schuh war absolut kein Problem, keinerlei Schweißfüsse, immer trockene Füße gehabt trotz hoher Anstrengungen
- vom Grip bin ich sehr begeistert, manchmal klebts fast zuviel, so dass ich die Fußstellung in schwierigen Passagen nur schwer ändern kann, evtl. noch fehlende Technik
- Trails egal welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad war super zu meistern, absolute Angstfreiheit im Vergleich zu Klicks
- nach der ersten Ausfahrt ohne Klicks erstmal Muskelkater in den Armen geschoben, weil ich endlich mal wieder mit richtiger Körperspannung fahren musste. Die Bunnyhops sind noch nicht perfekt, das war mit Klicks natürlich deutlicher einfacher. 

Ergebnis: Tja, ich bleibe erstmal bei Platform, bin ganz froh über die Entwicklung, auch wenn ich beim Uphill sicher etwas langsamer geworden bin. Wenn man kräftig drückt, merkt man richtig wie sich die Sohle in die Pins einarbeitet, so dass man sogar leicht nach hinten ziehen kann. Mehr Grip brauch ich definitiv nicht, wäre sogar suboptimal für meine Fahrweise. Auf sowohl flowigen Trails als auch verblockten/steilen Terrain habe ich ausreichend Halt.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (4. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gestern bei der kurzen Tour zum See (10km) wieder eingeschlafener Zeh rechts mit den MacAskill???



Habe zuerst die Impact gehabt, da sind mir auch die Zehen eingeschlafen. Beschädigungsbedingt habe ich sie umgetauscht und habe jetzt auch die MacAskill. Finde die etwas bequemer als die Impact, mir schläft aber auch am linken Fuß der mittlere Zeh ein und habe das Gefühl als hätte ich eine Falte im Socken. Werde den Schuh noch mal testen, aber diesmal die Schuhe nicht mehr so fest schnüren. Hoffe das es dann besser wird.


----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2012)

ich hab mir heute die Freerider in 13 bestellt. Leider fallen sie kleiner als die Impact aus, so dass sie leider wieder zurück müssen. Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch die TEva zum probieren....


----------



## DerMuckel (15. Juni 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Was mich noch vom Kauf abhält ist das Weiss bei den schuhen.
> 
> Verdreckt das nicht schnell!?
> 
> Kannst ja ein bisschen berichten wie sie sich machen im dreck


 
So, also das ist das bisher dreckigste was ich geschafft habe:


 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1146205

Ob die wieder ganz sauber werden, werd ich später berichten... jetzt ist erstmal das Radl dran


----------



## DerJoe (15. Juni 2012)

Das ist doch nicht dreckig. Wenn die überall die gleiche Farbe haben, nämlich schlammfarben, dann sind die dreckig. 
Gute Reinigungsergebnisse habe ich übrigens bei meinen Impact2 mit Handwaschpaste und anschliessenden Abbrausen erzielt. Nur mit Abbrausen war es nicht getan. Das war aber auch so eine richtig eckelige Pampe. 20cm hoher Schlamm inkl. der Abscheidungen diverser Pferde und Kühe.


----------



## DerMuckel (15. Juni 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht dreckig. Wenn die überall die gleiche Farbe haben, nämlich schlammfarben, dann sind die dreckig.
> Gute Reinigungsergebnisse habe ich übrigens bei meinen Impact2 mit Handwaschpaste und anschliessenden Abbrausen erzielt. Nur mit Abbrausen war es nicht getan. Das war aber auch so eine richtig eckelige Pampe. 20cm hoher Schlamm inkl. der Abscheidungen diverser Pferde und Kühe.


 
Jo, dreckiger geht natürlich. Ich hab im Matsch halt die Füße auf den Pedalen gelassen  und 20 cm tief war's bei mir glaub ich auch nicht. Die Reifen sind "nur" bis zur Felge versunken.

Irgendsoein Reinigungspasten/schaumzeugs werd ich mir wohl auch besorgen... ansonsten würden die Schuhe wohl pumice-black-braungesprenkelt bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte meine Füsse auch gerne auf den Pedalen gelassen. Aber wenn die vor einem absteigen, kein Platz zum Überholen ist, hat man halt auch verloren. 

Zum Thema eingeschlafene Füsse kann ich auch noch was beisteuern. Ich habe schnell die Innensohle rausgenommen und durch eine dünne Ledersohle ersetzt. Seitdem habe ich damit Ruhe.
Ausserdem schätze ich an den Impact, dass die Füsse auch dann noch warm bleiben, wenn die Schuhe schon lange durchnässt sind.
Ich finde auch die steife Sohle von Vorteil und möchte die Schuhe gegen nix anderes mehr tauschen.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (15. Juni 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Zum Thema eingeschlafene Füsse kann ich auch noch was beisteuern. Ich habe schnell die Innensohle rausgenommen und durch eine dünne Ledersohle ersetzt. Seitdem habe ich damit Ruhe.


Ich habe (wie in einem anderen Beitrag schon erwähnt) bei meinen MacAskill Schuhen die original Innensohle durch eine von Specialized ersetzt. Ein Traum! Sitzt jetzt wie angegossen!


----------



## DerMuckel (19. Juni 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Jo, dreckiger geht natürlich. Ich hab im Matsch halt die Füße auf den Pedalen gelassen  und 20 cm tief war's bei mir glaub ich auch nicht. Die Reifen sind "nur" bis zur Felge versunken.
> 
> Irgendsoein Reinigungspasten/schaumzeugs werd ich mir wohl auch besorgen... ansonsten würden die Schuhe wohl pumice-black-braungesprenkelt bleiben.



Sooo, also die Schuhe sind wider blitzeblank. Mittel: Schuhbürste und nasser Lappen. War eine "normale" Schlammpackung. Bei Lehm o.ä. färbendem Schlamm  könnte es natürlich nötig sein schwerere Geschütze aufzufahren. Die Schnürsenkel sind nicht mehr weiß aber da hatte ich nun wirklich keinen Ehrgeiz zur Reinigung. Meiner Meinung nach ist P/B also völlig unkritisch...

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

Bei meinen MacAskill schläft mir immer noch nach ca. 20km die eine oder andere Zehe ein...trotz wechseln der Einlegesohle gegen eine "eingerittene" und ganz lockerer Schnürung. Der Schuh passt gut und hat super Grip, aber zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht....


----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht ist ja die "eingerittene Sohle" auch das Problem. Laut Aussage meines Schuh-Profis ist die gesamte Sohle der MacAskill sehr ungewöhnlich gebaut. Er wundert sich auch, dass nicht mehr Leute kommen und monieren, dass denen die Füße einschlafen.

Vielleicht solltest du mal ne neue Sohle versuchen.
Ich habe die *Specialized Fussbett Einlegesohle High Performance BG Footbed* in blau. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
http://www.bike-sport.de/specialized-fussbett-einlegesohle-high-performance-bg-footbed.1274.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, vielleicht,

allerdings hatte ich mit dieser "eingerittenen" Sohle im "alten" Schuh auch nie Probleme. Überhaupt hatte ich bislang noch mit KEINEM Schuh auf dem Bike irgendwelche Probleme. Das hat jetzt alles erst mit dem 5.10. angefangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. Juni 2012)

Das würde die Aussage meines Schuh-Spezi bestätigen.


----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juni 2012)

wenn ich zum biken gehe, bind ich die schuhe nie so exterem fest, da sich  der fuss natürlich erwärmt und eh bisserl grösser wird. hast du aber bestimmt schon so gemacht vtl. ist vom schnitt her beim einen schuh innen was anderes. probier doch einfach beim händler deines vertauens mal ein andres modell.
@ bembel benji: und der sagt was?...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. Juni 2012)

Das hat er gesagt:



Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Laut Aussage meines Schuh-Profis ist die gesamte Sohle der MacAskill sehr ungewöhnlich gebaut. Er wundert sich auch, dass nicht mehr Leute kommen und monieren, dass denen die Füße einschlafen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

Hmmm, keine Ahnung.

Meine Erfahrung mit Sportschuhen aller Art ist die, dass zumeist der Inneteil der Sohle fast völlig "platt" ist und das "Fußbett" eigentlich nur über die Sohle definiert/simuliert wird. Möglicherweise ist es bei den MacAskill innen ganz besonders platt, also NULL Fußbett, und die Probleme resultieren daraus....


----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. Juni 2012)

Es ist wohl angeblich die Dämpfung in der Sohle die Probleme machen könnte. Diese blaue Wabenstruktur im Ballenbereich wäre recht weich.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

Meinst Du jetzt Ferse oder Ballen?
Die Sohle kann man ja in meinem Post #47 sehr gut sehen.

Ich hab ja eher Probleme am Ballen, also vorne Richtung Zehen.
Da haben mir ja auch mit der Original-Sohle zum ersten Mal im Leben die Ballen "gebrannt".
So was hatte ich noch NIE mit keinem Schuh die letzten 20 Jahre.
Aber evtl. ist das ja in diesem, speziellen Fall wie mit einem neuen Sattel. Man *muss* einfach die ersten 500km Schmerzen damit haben...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. Juni 2012)

> Meinst Du jetzt Ferse oder Ballen?



Ballen. Der dunkelblaue Teil der Sohle.



> Aber evtl. ist das ja in diesem, speziellen Fall wie mit einem neuen Sattel. Man *muss* einfach die ersten 500km Schmerzen damit haben...



Also der Sattel an meinem Nerve war ja auch neu und der hat gleich gepasst wie Lack! Glücksgriff.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

Guter Grip und guter Sitz passt scheinbar nicht zusammen.
Naja, ich werd damit leben können, wenn mein mittlerer Zeh ab und an mal ein kleines Nickerchen macht. Wie gesagt merke ich das auch eher bei einer längeren gleichförmigen Strecke mit Tour-Charakter. Beim AM/Enduro fällt es mir nicht auf, da ist vermutlich zu viel Bewegung/ unterschiedliche Positionen im Schuh.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. Juni 2012)

Ging mir auch so. Wenn es stetig bergauf ging war Schläfchen im Schuh angesagt, danach war wieder alles gut.


----------



## DerJoe (20. Juni 2012)

@kalkhoffpink:
Hast du die schon mal richtig nass getragen? 
Früher sagten wir beim Bund, dass man in die Knobelbecher reinpinkeln muss und sie dann tragen soll.  Geht aber auch einfacher. Schuhe nass machen, anziehen und tragen. 
Ansonsten nehme doch einmal die Sohle ganz raus und fahr damit. Wenn die Probleme dann weg sind, weisst du, dass du einfach nicht genug Platz hattest. Selbiges habe ich auch durchgemacht. Deswegen ist in meinen Impact nur noch eine hauchdünne Ledersohle drin. Um die darunterliegende Brandsohle zu schützen. Ich habe so viel mehr Platz im Ballenbereich. Das Problem war nicht die Schnürung, sondern der seitliche Platz. Mein Ballen wurde seitlich zusammengedrückt. Dadurch, dass ich eine dünnere Sohle reingelegt habe, komme ich tiefer und dort ist mehr Platz. Und die letzten Probleme legten sich, als die 5.10. unterwegs bei einer Tour richtig durchnässt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -dave- (23. Juni 2012)

hab dasselbe problem mit den baron. ich weiß jetzt ned ob ich noch mit der innensohle herumprobieren soll oder gleich zurückschicken. denkt ihr CRC nimmts zurück wenns bereits einmal getragen sind (kein Matsch, nur waldautobahn) ?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Naja, ich werd damit leben können, wenn mein mittlerer Zeh ab und an mal ein kleines Nickerchen macht. Wie gesagt merke ich das auch eher bei einer längeren gleichförmigen Strecke mit Tour-Charakter. Beim AM/Enduro fällt es mir nicht auf, da ist vermutlich zu viel Bewegung/ unterschiedliche Positionen im Schuh.



Kann ich mit meinen Impact bestätigen...






Auf MTB-Tour hab ich nicht soviel Probleme wie aufm Stadt-Bike, weil da schläft mir regelmäßig der linke Fuß ein. Hängt aber auch ein bißchen mit der Sitzposition zusammen. Einschlafende Füße hab ich aber erst seit diesem Schuh...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juni 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> @kalkhoffpink:
> Hast du die schon mal richtig nass getragen?
> Früher sagten wir beim Bund, dass man in die Knobelbecher reinpinkeln muss und sie dann tragen soll.  Geht aber auch einfacher. Schuhe nass machen, anziehen und tragen.
> Ansonsten nehme doch einmal die Sohle ganz raus und fahr damit. Wenn die Probleme dann weg sind, weisst du, dass du einfach nicht genug Platz hattest. Selbiges habe ich auch durchgemacht. Deswegen ist in meinen Impact nur noch eine hauchdünne Ledersohle drin. Um die darunterliegende Brandsohle zu schützen. Ich habe so viel mehr Platz im Ballenbereich. Das Problem war nicht die Schnürung, sondern der seitliche Platz. Mein Ballen wurde seitlich zusammengedrückt. Dadurch, dass ich eine dünnere Sohle reingelegt habe, komme ich tiefer und dort ist mehr Platz. Und die letzten Probleme legten sich, als die 5.10. unterwegs bei einer Tour richtig durchnässt wurden.



Erinnert mich an die 90er Jahre Werbung mit den nass einzutragenen Jeans. Wo sich das männliche Model mitsamt Jeans in die Badewanne legt. Mein erster Gedanke war, dass der Schuh da eher noch enger von wird, aber thoretisch könnte er sich auch weiter dehnen, wenn das Leder durch die Feuchtigkeit flexibler geworden ist. Ob ich zum Test damit jetzt in die Badewanne steige, muss ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen....
Zur Dicke der Sohle kann ich sagen, dass diese "eigerittenen" Sohlen aus den anderen Schuhen schon superdünn sind. Noch etwas weniger und ich könnt ein Blatt Papier reinlegen. An der Dicke scheitert es meiner Meinung nach nicht, zumal dann auch die lockere Schnürung helfen müßte. Letztendlich hab ich auch noch recht schmale Füße.

Ich schätze hier sind weitere Testfahrten angebracht. Nach 1000km wird es vielleicht ja besser, aber wenn es mit dem Wetter so weiter geht, schaffe ich die dieses Jahr nicht mehr...


----------



## dadagog (3. Juli 2012)

Heute zum ersten Mal überhaupt kein Gefühl von eingeschlafenen Zehen gehabt. Drin waren die Laufeinlagen vom Orthopädietechniker, den Tipp mit der sehr lockeren Schnürung vorne kann ich bestätigen, man muss dem Fuß vorne Platz geben.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Juli 2012)

Bin jetzt auch noch ein paar mal gefahren und eigentlich mach ich die Schnürsenkel nur noch zu, damit die Enden nicht in die Kette kommen...
Soll heißen, die Schnürung ist superlocker. Bei mir kommt das Problem vermutlich von zu viel Druck auf dem "Spann". Hab ich bei Inlinern auch, deshalb schnür ich den oberen und unteren Teil mit zwei verschiedenen Schnürsenkeln um den Druck zu variieren. Nur bei Sportschuhen hatte ich das noch nie....aber so gehts, Schuh sitzt trotzdem sicher am Fuß...


----------



## vitaminc (4. Juli 2012)

@kalkhoffpink
Mach ich genauso, ich werde aber ebenso mal die Schuheinlagen tauschen.


----------



## kittyhawk (5. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch noch ein paar mal gefahren und eigentlich mach ich die Schnürsenkel nur noch zu, damit die Enden nicht in die Kette kommen...
> Soll heißen, die Schnürung ist superlocker. Bei mir kommt das Problem vermutlich von zu viel Druck auf dem "Spann". Hab ich bei Inlinern auch, deshalb schnür ich den oberen und unteren Teil mit zwei verschiedenen Schnürsenkeln um den Druck zu variieren. Nur bei Sportschuhen hatte ich das noch nie....aber so gehts, Schuh sitzt trotzdem sicher am Fuß...



das kann aber jawohl nicht sinn der sache sein? mmn sollte ein bikeschuh fest sitzen um möglichst viel halt zu geben. für mich wäre das keine option. 

dann hättest du dir auch gleich billigskateschuhe kaufen können, die selbst festgebunden kaum halt geben


----------



## madre (5. Juli 2012)

Interessant. Das Problem der einschlafenden Füße habe ich auch bei meinem Freeride Pro .. und auch das erste mal in meinem Leben. 

Ich habe auch Sohlen vom Orthopädietechnicker drin die ich aber eigtl für's Handballspielen habe, da ich einen Senkfuß habe . Damit ist es schon wesentlich besser. Evtl geh ich aber auch noch mal hin und lass mir speziell für den Schuh was machen . Mal schauen was er so sagt.

Bei mir ist es übrigens auch so wie bei fast allen hier das die Problem nur auftreten wenn ich z.B Waldautobahn fahre um zu nem Spot hinzukomen oder ich mal einfach so länger "untechnisch " fahre . Sobald ich viel Positionswechsel habe in der Strecke ( Trails, Rauf , Runter ) habe ich die Problem nicht .

Ach ja Grip finde ich auch prima , habe jedoch nur den Vergleich zu nem Anstiegs Bergschuh. Sonst bin ich vorher immer Klickis gefahren , da war der Grip eingeklickt auch gut ))) .


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie scheint FiveTen komische Schuhe zu bauen. Ich hab mich in letzter Zeit mit einigen FiveTen Trägern unterhalten und *fast alle *hatten anfangs Probleme mit einschafenden Füßen, die sie nur mit anderen Einlegesohlen in den Griff bekommen haben. Nur zwei Leute fahren den Schuh "original" und haben keine Probleme damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2012)

Die bauen keine komischen Schuhe, die bauen viele verschiedene auch in Zwischengröße. Da sollte eigentlich für jeden was passendes dabei sein. Leider hat man nicht immer das Glück mal ein paar Verschiedene anprobieren zu können oder gar den Willen dazu. Da wird im Forum nach Größe gefragt und im Internet nach ner schönen Farbe gesucht und dann bestellt.


----------



## madre (5. Juli 2012)

@Moon das hat nichts mit richtiger / falscher Größe zu tun . Ich habe halt anprobiert und die in meiner Größe gekauft .) . So wie ich es bei allen Schuhen mache .).


----------



## kittyhawk (5. Juli 2012)

welche anstiegsschuhe bist du denn gefahren madre? vibramsohle?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2012)

madre schrieb:


> @Moon das hat nichts mit richtiger / falscher Größe zu tun . Ich habe halt anprobiert und die in meiner Größe gekauft .) . So wie ich es bei allen Schuhen mache .).



Bingo könnte auch der falsche Schuh sein, haste auch freerider impact und chase probiert? Damit hätte man schonmal viele Unterschiede abgedeckt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Juli 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> das kann aber jawohl nicht sinn der sache sein? mmn sollte ein bikeschuh fest sitzen um möglichst viel halt zu geben. für mich wäre das keine option.
> 
> dann hättest du dir auch gleich billigskateschuhe kaufen können, die selbst festgebunden kaum halt geben




Wiso? Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie locker die Inline-Hockey Spieler ihre Inliner binden und was für Stunts die damit machen, dann seh ich das total locker.
Ich rutsche ja in meinen locker gebundenen 5.10 nicht rum. Die fühlen sich nciht viel anders an als fest gebunden vom Halt her. Ich hatte auf dem Trail bislang nicht den Eindruck die müßten fester sitzen.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es an der Einlege-Sohle liegt. Hab spaßeshalber mal die Einlege-Sohle in einen alten Schuh von mir gelegt und ne Runde gedreht - kein Problem.
Vermutlich liegt das "Problem" in der steiferen "außen" Sohle. Diese habe ich ja in keinem anderen Schuh in dem Maße. (Zustiegsschuhe hab ich keine)

Was soll ich sagen, so kann ich damit leben, ob ich ihn ein zweites mal kaufen würde weiß ich noch nicht. Wer mir bei Gelegenheit aber mal die O´Neal "Stinger" mit Honeycomb Sohle ansehen...


----------



## madre (5. Juli 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> welche anstiegsschuhe bist du denn gefahren madre? vibramsohle?


 

ja mit Vibram Sohle. Ich könnte versuchen zuhause die genaue Bezeichnung raus zu finden aber sind schon etwas älter und dementsprechend "abgeblättert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (5. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Bingo könnte auch der falsche Schuh sein, haste auch freerider impact und chase probiert? Damit hätte man schonmal viele Unterschiede abgedeckt.


 
Ne das habe ich nicht. Nur das eine Modell. Wobei ich vermute ich hätte durch anprobieren das einschlafen der Füße bei längeren "monotonen " Fahrten auch nicht vorher spüren können.

Alternativ müsste ich mit den anderenSchuhen wirklich mal fahren , aber das sit dann doch eher schwer machbar .. ausser ich kauf mir einfach alle


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2012)

Ja ne mußte nicht alle kaufen hab ich schon gemacht, aber eben nachdem ich sie anprobiert hab. Wenn man normale Schuhe kauft, probiert man daoch auch vieles aus und latsch mal kurz rum. Ob man es merkt, daß sie Einschlafen nach ne Zeit glaub ich eher nicht, aber man merkt recht schnell in welcher am gemütlichsten ist. Das ist meißt der schuh, der Druck am gleichmäßigsten verteilt, was ne gute Vorraussetzung ist. Wenn ich nur einen Schuhmodell probiere mach ich nur an der Größe rum bis es paßt.


----------



## DerMuckel (5. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja ne mußte nicht alle kaufen hab ich schon gemacht, aber eben nachdem ich sie anprobiert hab. Wenn man normale Schuhe kauft, probiert man daoch auch vieles aus und latsch mal kurz rum. Ob man es merkt, daß sie Einschlafen nach ne Zeit glaub ich eher nicht, aber man merkt recht schnell in welcher am gemütlichsten ist. Das ist meißt der schuh, der Druck am gleichmäßigsten verteilt, was ne gute Vorraussetzung ist. Wenn ich nur einen Schuhmodell probiere mach ich nur an der Größe rum bis es paßt.



Also mir schlafen in den Freeride Pro die Füße echt nur nach ewigem, monotonem (auf Forstautobahnen oder Straßen) Bergaufgetrete die Zehen ein. Das tun sie aber auch in meinen Klickschuhen. Wenn ich in den Freeride Pro rumlatsche oder bergab fahre bzw. Trails bergauf fahre sind die super bequem. Ich schätze, dass ich einfach schneller bergauf fahren muss. Dann haben die Zehen keine Zeit zum einschlafen 

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## dubbel (6. Juli 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Hast du die schon mal richtig nass getragen?
> Früher sagten wir beim Bund, dass man in die Knobelbecher reinpinkeln muss und sie dann tragen soll. Geht aber auch einfacher. Schuhe nass machen, anziehen und tragen.


das mit dem reinpinkeln funktioniert nur bei lederschuhen, 
das "action leather" bei Five Ten is ja ein synthetik-material. 
und das reagiert sicher eher auf ausweiten / tragen bei nässe, ohne gerbsäure-reaktion... 
ist also nicht "einfacher" als reinpinkeln, sondern einfach was ganz anderes.

@ kalkhoffpink: kann es sein, dass deine schuhe zu klein sind? 
wenn sie fest sitzen ohne sie richtig zu schnüren, und wenn sie am fußrand so drücken, dass die zehen einschlafen - dann würde ich davon ausgehen, das sie zu schmal / zu eng sind. 
aber auch dann würde ich einfach mal ne dünnere einlegsohle probieren, das bringt etwas mehr volumen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Juli 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink: kann es sein, dass deine schuhe zu klein sind?
> wenn sie fest sitzen ohne sie richtig zu schnüren, und wenn sie am fußrand so drücken, dass die zehen einschlafen - dann würde ich davon ausgehen, das sie zu schmal / zu eng sind.
> aber auch dann würde ich einfach mal ne dünnere einlegsohle probieren, das bringt etwas mehr volumen...



Das war nur eine Vermutung, dass der Druck auf die Fußoberseite (Spann) zum Einschlafen führt. Seitlich/Vorne ist genug Platz.
Die Sohle die ich im Moment drin habe ist viell. 1mm dick.
Damit passt es einigermaßen....


----------



## Agile (15. Juli 2012)

Möchte mir diese Woche die Sam Hill impact2 bestellen. 
Leider habe ich mit den Grössentabellen noch Probleme.
Meine Schuhgrösse ist normal 42 aber bei den
Nike Laufschuhen habe ich EU43 US 9.5 ( 27,5cm )
Shimano SHMP66              EU44 US 10  ( 27,8cm ) sind aber einen kleinen Tick zu groß.
Da mein Fuß auf nem Blatt Papier abgemessen 27cm hat,dachte ich an 42 US 9 bei den five ten.Sollte ich lieber eine halbe Nummer grösser nehmen ( 42,5 )?
Bin mir gerade sehr unsicher da ich die Schuhe nirgends probieren oder auf Rechnung bestellen kann und jeden Umtausch vermeiden möchte.
Hat eventuell einer von Euch ebenfalls 27cm Fusslänge ?


----------



## alet08 (15. Juli 2012)

Fährt hier Jmd. den ´desert enforcer´? Ich hoffe darauf, dass er weniger warm als die anderen ist.
Erfahrungen  wären prima :-D
danke, Alex


----------



## duschy (16. Juli 2012)

@Agile

bei Roseversand kannst du auf rechnung bestellen.


----------



## belial901 (16. Juli 2012)

ich fahr die 5.10 red falcon click schuhe im downhill, sowohl auch bei freeride, enduro. sind zum schieben, tragen; sowie auch auf flatpedalen sehr geil


----------



## Agile (16. Juli 2012)

Bin aus Österreich, Rechnung gilt nur für Deutschland :/

http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/hilfe/bezahlmoeglichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -dave- (24. Juli 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema eingeschlafene Füsse kann ich auch noch was beisteuern. Ich habe schnell die Innensohle rausgenommen und durch eine dünne Ledersohle ersetzt. Seitdem habe ich damit Ruhe.
> ....



das hab ich jetzt bei meinen baron auch gemacht (4). ist auf jedenfall sehr viel besser als vorher. bei sehr langen ausfahrten merk ichs trotzdem noch aber ich hoffe dass das noch weggeht wenn sie mal eingegangen sind oder ordentlich nass werden.

Insgesamt find ichs aber schon ärgerlich dass sowas bei schuhen in der preisregion passiert. das hatte ich mit meinen 16 outdoor-schuhen von decathlon nie.


----------



## DerJoe (24. Juli 2012)

-dave- schrieb:


> das hab ich jetzt bei meinen baron auch gemacht (4). ist auf jedenfall sehr viel besser als vorher. bei sehr langen ausfahrten merk ichs trotzdem noch aber ich hoffe dass das noch weggeht wenn sie mal eingegangen sind oder ordentlich nass werden.
> 
> Insgesamt find ichs aber schon ärgerlich dass sowas bei schuhen in der preisregion passiert. das hatte ich mit meinen 16 outdoor-schuhen von decathlon nie.



Ich bei meinen Aldi-Outdoor-Tretern auch nicht. Die ziehe ich an, wenn die 5.10 mal wieder trocknen müssen (kam diesen 'Sommer' öfters vor). Klar bieten die 5.10 besseren Grip, aber es ist nicht so, dass die Billigdinger unfahrbar wären. Gescheite Pinlänge vorausgesetzt. 
Inzwischen hinterfrage ich die ganze Sache sowieso. Shimano hat neue Klickpedale auf den Markt gebracht. 60% leichteres Einklicken, 50% leichteres Ausklicken, auch mit Multirelease. Nennt sich nicht mehr SPD sondern Click'R, ist aber kompatibel. Ich denke, die werde ich mal antesten. Momentan grübel ich noch.


----------



## belial901 (24. Juli 2012)

50% leichteres ausklicken fürn arsch! ich habe meine alten xt pedale auf maximum zu, und rutsche öfters raus bei der abfahrt. besonders in technischen und trial passagen, sowie ruppig und highspeed!
die sollten mal was machen dass man härter rauskommt und nicht leichter?!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Mein Problem mit Klickies ist einfach, dass man bei der Position auf dem Pedal festgelegt ist. Ich hab die Fußstellung nun mal anders wenn ich bergauf trete (weiter vorne) und oder bergab fahre (weiter hinten).

Für mich wär das nix.

Inzwischen denke ich auch, dass der 5.10. Hype übertrieben ist. Mit meinen VAULT Pedalen hab ich auch mit normalen Turnschuhen ausreichend Grip. Wenn man die Sohle vernünftig wählt kann man mit anderen Schuhen auch problemlos fahren.

Zur Ehrenrettung muss man sagen, dass ein guter Sportschuh auch nicht viel billiger ist und die Konkurrenz O´Neal Stinger oder Teva Links auch nicht günstiger sind...

Meine Zehen schlafen nach der Super-Locker-Schnürung nur noch selten und meist am Ende der Tour ein. Werde aber für reine XC-Touren nach Alternativen schauen und die 5.10. nur beim Trail-Shredden anziehen....


----------



## DerJoe (24. Juli 2012)

belial901 schrieb:


> 50% leichteres ausklicken fürn arsch! ich habe meine alten xt pedale auf maximum zu, und rutsche öfters raus bei der abfahrt. besonders in technischen und trial passagen, sowie ruppig und highspeed!
> die sollten mal was machen dass man härter rauskommt und nicht leichter?!



Sorry, beim Plattformpedal bist du gar nicht eingeklickt. Unterschiedliche Fahrer haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche.


----------

